# Which is better? E7300 or E6600



## speedysim313

Ok i am upgrading my cpu which is better the Intel Core 2 Duo E7300 (2.66 Ghz) or Core 2 Duo E6600 (2.4 Ghz). And are they both better then a Pentium D 3.4 Ghz, which is what i have now. How much of a performance boost will i get from upgrading.


----------



## Mitch?

the e7300 is 45nm, and i'm not sure if your board will support it, what type of motherboard are you using?
the 7300 will be better, and the 6600 is 65nm and will still see an improvement. the Pentium D 3.4ghz was a good cpu, so you'll mostly see a boost in games and such.


----------



## Twist86

It is a continuation of the post here

http://www.computerforum.com/140052-does-core-2-quad-q6600-abit-ip-95-mobo.html

CPU support is here
http://www.abit.com.tw/cpu-support-list/mb/via_p4m890_ip-95.htm


E7300 is 45nm but only 3mb cache vs 4mb but it will be far superior to any Pentium D...overclock to 3.2ghz or so and it will run anything out currently.

The only upgrade that would be better would be the E8400 for more cache...but your board sadly does not support it.


----------



## speedysim313

TY twist uve been a big help. I am returning the quad core and buying a e7300, mostly because i dont want to upgrade the mobo. ty for everyones help.


----------



## oregon

Wait, why would the board not support E8400 but support E7300? They're both 45nm aren't they?

EDIT: clicked the link, it definitely does support it.


----------



## Twist86

^
I was thinking the same thing and my only thought is that 1066mhz is the limit and E8xxx dual cores are 1333mhz.

Dunno if that would effect the board but apparently Abit thinks so.


----------

